# help please.  olympus e-510 vs. lumix gf3



## bkossmann (May 8, 2013)

i'm just a casual photographer, but i am pretty picky about image quality.

i've been using an olympus e-510 for years, but i am trying to make the switch to my new lumix gf3.

i'm doing this because of the compactness of the gf3, and also my e-510 won't autofocus in dim light.

i've found that the gf3 will autofocus in much lower light than the e-510, and the autofocus is much faster than the e-520.

also the size and weight of the gf3 really makes me happy.

the problem is that i am finding that the e-510 takes better photos than the gf3.  i did some comparison testing.  outdoor landscapes.  the gf3 pics looked very nice, until you put them right next to the same shot taken with the e-510. the e-510 pics showed way more detail and more realistic color.  i was                                                                                 using the kit lens in both cameras, which is a 14-42 for both                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

is this just due to the olympus lens being superior to the lumix?  is 4/3 for any reason just inherent superior to the m43 as far as image quality?


----------



## JOEFLY (May 8, 2013)

I HAVE 2 GF3'S AND I LOVE THEM WITH LIMITATIONS. ONE I KEEP IN MY WORK TRUCK AND RUN IT AS A DASH CAM WITH A 30 MM SIGMA. IT WORKS GREAT FOR THAT. THE OTHER I USE AS A POCKET CAMERA MOST OF THE TIME AND IT IS GOOD FOR THAT. WHAT I HAVE THE MOST TROUBLE WITH IS USING IT IN BRIGHT SUN. CANT SEE THE SCREEN VERY WELL. THE DASH CAM DOES VERY WELL WITH GUST THE STREET AND HEAD LIGHTS.


----------



## usayit (May 8, 2013)

Post examples...   Shooting RAW or JPEG?  How are you processing both?  How are you comparing?

At the time of the GF3, many of the Panasonic and Olympus m4/3 cameras shared the same sensor.  I found image quality pretty uniform across the group.   What makes the 4/3rds system superior are the availability of high grade lenses natively... but this is not a factor in your case.  Olympus m4/3rds cameras are known to produce slightly more pleasing (to the general public) JPEG files out of camera as they tend to be more brilliant... saturation pushed a little further.   Some like it some don't.   I started out with both a Panasonic G1 and soon after an E-PL1 shooting purely RAW...  If both processed properly and in most cases, it would be hard to distinguish between the two just staring at the final JPEG output.


----------

